# Cinema for a community centre?



## DavidAUK (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello good people!

I help run a local non-profit community centre here in the UK. One of the things we'd like to do is run a cinema club. I recognise that this is a forum for *home* theaters but I expect someone will be able to help me.

The space is good for about 100 people although I don't imagine we'd have more than 40 for the film club. Can't find dimensions to hand but here's a picture that will help.










I believe I can get a government grant to get some equipment. I suppose I'd need a projector and screen, ideally which could be put away or at least made safe as the space is sometimes used for basketball! Audio we'd also need, although I'm thinking that we should buy some kind of PA system so that we can use it for discos and the like.

Any recommendations where to start? So many options that it's a little intimidating for a newbie.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DavidAUK (Jan 16, 2014)

Gah! As a newbie the forums won't let me post the picture. The space is 60ft x 25ft.


----------



## Tweaked05 (Sep 19, 2012)

Being that this space doubles as a gym, do you have a dedicated space to put a rack for AV equipment such as BD player, AVR/Processor, Amps?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Not that I nessisaraly agree Are you aware that showing any movies to more than 12 people is against the law? Even if it's for free unless you have the proper licensing? Just don't want to see you get in trouble as this is the sort of thing they love to go after.


----------



## DavidAUK (Jan 16, 2014)

Doesn't double as a gym per se, but the scouts play ball games from time to time. It would be good to put the projector in a cupboard when it's not in use.

Yes, we have the appropriate license to show movies.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Good to know,
Your big challenge is going to be the acoustics, and getting a good sound field in such a large space. I would look at a couple subs geared for large venues that don't go as deep but hit where it counts.


----------



## DavidAUK (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you. I have a feeling you're underestimating how much of a newbie I am!

Unfortunately I can't post a link, but I've seen PA systems for about £1,000. e.g. "Mackie SRM450v2 Active PA Speakers & Accessories Bundle"

Is that the kind of thing I would want? The good thing about that is that it would double for the kids disco etc.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, your going to need some good efficient speakers like the ones you point to. Active speaker system rather than having amps in a rack can simplify things.
Can you get Community speakers down there? They are very well made and sound great. EV is another great option.


----------



## DavidAUK (Jan 16, 2014)

Okay. I can obtain those kind of speakers.

How about screens? Will I get an electric one of a suitable size? Would that be my best option, do you think?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Given it's a multi use area a drop down motorized screen would be the best choice as they would not take kindly to being hit with gym items. In a large size that would be ideal for your space it could be a bit pricy but I would look for something in the 160" range otherwise the projector you would need that is bright enough could be very costly.


----------



## DavidAUK (Jan 16, 2014)

I have a feeling that 160" will be a bit small in the venue.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Do you have a budget for a projector? You would be looking at something made by Runco or Christie. To get a larger image in the 200" or more range that will be acceptable for brightness.


----------



## DavidAUK (Jan 16, 2014)

I guess £1,000. We've been using a cheap £400 one up until recently, which kinda does the job but not to any great fidelity!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, just as long as you understand that as you go larger the projector gets farther back from the screen and the brightness drops. 

The good news is the so round processor only needs to be a receiver that has pre outs and they are not that costly. You do not need to buy a Commercial processor to get the sound you want. Just make sure you get a couple subs and a good centre channel for the dialogue. Or you won't be very impressed with the sound.


----------



## DavidAUK (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Just for example this Onkyo PRSC 5509 would make it a great processor for your needs.
http://www.intl.onkyo.com/products/av_components/av_separates/pr-sc5509/index.html


----------

